# Replacement shelves for fridge freezer needed...



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Norcold 6182 fridge freezer and I want to replace all the shelves.

I have found one US based seller (marksrv.com) who has them and carraige would be $70

Anyone help with an alternative source?

TIA

Bryan


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

To be honest Bryan, that isn't bad as shipping from the US goes. it works out at a gnats under £40.00 (using current exchange rates) and a full set of shelves is quite heavy. 

Mark's prices are fair too as the dealers charge a lot more for these....if you can find them.

Sure I could get them for you but then I'd have to import them too.

Cheers
Linda


----------

